# Need a UPS for my rig, please suggest !!



## Sid_gamer (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I wanted to buy a UPS to provide power back-up to my PC for only a few minutes in case of power failure to enable smooth system shut-down.
Which one should I go for.
Regarding my rigs power draw, please refer my siggy..

Thanks in Advance,
sid_gamer


----------



## Jripper (Jun 7, 2012)

Whats your budget? :\


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 7, 2012)

APC/ Microtek 600VA.
Final choice will depend on your budget.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

core i7 920 and GTX 260 both are power hungry products - so Op better get a 1KVA UPS  say when Op is gaming he needs that much backup power so that the system won't just shutdown when the CPu and GPu both are under load - with a 1KVA UPS he will be able safely save/quit the game and have a proper and smooth shutdown.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 8, 2012)

Go in for an APC 800VA and it should be sufficient. I've been using a Luminous 800VA UPS which comes with twin 12V 7AH batteries, and gives a good 35 minutes of backup with a 17" CRT monitor attached in the config.
Make an informed choice by researching online about the capacity of batteries (denoted by AH - Ampere Hour) provided with specific UPS models.
PS: Do not settle in for cheap ones, which use lower capacity batteries, and good looking exteriors.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 8, 2012)

I always prefer APC. They gave a great service when my UPS was not functioning after 10 months and they came with 24 hrs and replaced the battery. 

I bought the APC 1000RS


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey everyone,
Sorry for an awfully late reply..
BTW, I am considering a 1 KVA UPS from APC..
I guess that'll be the best suited one for my rig..
Any ideas on it's Price..??


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 21, 2012)

Should be around 4.5K


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 21, 2012)

The APC's are pretty costly compared to others, but the cost is worth it owing to good quality of the products. I believe that you should consider spending around Rs 4500 for an APC UPS of 1KVA or so. But as far as your config and the requirement (to save your work and shut down your system), I feel 600 to 800 VA is enough.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 21, 2012)

Still 1KV is best bet  Better safe than sorry after buying.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 21, 2012)

^^
I agree...
Coz I am also planning to upgrade some of my hardware soon..
so considering that, a 1 KVA UPS from APC will do the job well !!

Thanks a lot everyone.
I'll post here when I finally buy it..

Cheers and e-peace,
sid_gamer


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 22, 2012)

1KVA UPS is theoretically capable of providing 835Watt of power which would be enough for most configs here.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

but it's showing 600W ?

APC Power-Saving Back-UPS Pro 1000 with LCD, 230V, India

APC Back-UPS RS, 1000VA, 230V, INDIA


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 23, 2012)

^^
These links show that a 1KVA UPS provides 600 Watts of power back-up..

@d6bmg
Does this mean that 600 watts is the minimum wattage supplied by it and that it can provide about 800 watts during max load ??


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 23, 2012)

See this link: Difference between VA and Watts

Power factor is defined as 0.6, but while using it, depending on the battery, it can extract more power.


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2012)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> These links show that a 1KVA UPS provides 600 Watts of power back-up..
> 
> @d6bmg
> Does this mean that 600 watts is the minimum wattage supplied by it and that it can provide about 800 watts during max load ??



if you put 800W load on an UPS that can work with 600W load at battery backup mode the UPS will just shut down.  The UPS may work with a little more load load than 600W ( sya 5-10% ) but it won't be be able to handle 800W load at battery backup mode.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 24, 2012)

I bought the UPS just today, Microtek's 1050 VA. My config is the same as yours, except that I have DX58SO board, and 2 HDDs of 2TB and 320GB.

Normally, a new UPS has an efficiency of 0.80 and later it decreases to 0.65 to 0.60. So, 1 kVA UPS will initially be capable to run 800 W and later (nearly after 2 years) decrease to 600 W. You can still load it to 800 W, but there might be a loss in total backup-time etc.


----------

